# bulking for 12 months



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i have been talking to the guy that owns the gym i go to now and he reckons i should bulk for a year building a good base but just making sure i keep the cardio up and eat well, and he said if i cut now id look like a twiglet lol. what does everyone reckon. im nearly 14 stone now and roughly 19 % body fat how much bigger can i get


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

no one want to reply for me !!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Do cardio, eat clean but eat big and get strong as tank all the while sleeping and resting enough for a year. You will be leaner and much bigger by the end.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I know peoplw who bulk for 6 weeks then cut. Seems a waste of time to me.

I'm bulkin at the mo for around 12 months.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hendrix said:


> I'm bulkin at the mo for around 12 months.


 Sounds like a great excuse to eat crap food in the name of size for a year


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Sounds like a great excuse to eat crap food in the name of size for a year


No mate, all clean food just calorie increase, more carbs than normal, would never go with the buling belly type bulk like i did a few years ago, hated having love handles


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hendrix said:


> No mate, all clean food just calorie increase, more carbs than normal, would never go with the buling belly type bulk like i did a few years ago, hated having love handles


 Nice one:thumbup1:

I am doing the same thing trying to grow but its so hard going as my BP increases quickly once i get over 110kg so its gain a little, back track a little and repeat....


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Nice one:thumbup1:
> 
> I am doing the same thing trying to grow but its so hard going as my BP increases quickly once i get over 110kg so its gain a little, back track a little and repeat....


Is the BP increase just down to carrying to much size for bodyframe?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hendrix said:


> Is the BP increase just down to carrying to much size for bodyframe?


 Yeah at just under 5ft8 110kg seems to be my max for normal BP.

As i go over it bp goes to very high normal as in 130/88 but if i drop just a couple of lb it drops to 118/68...


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

you'll have to wait for your heart to catchup with your size  then you be fine!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

cheers bud im eating so much healthier im only drinking water apart from 2 protein shakes with milk and food much cleaner when i was doing dbol i was eating anything just to put on size and ive got to 193llb so all is good but need to loose bfat and get some serious body mass going on ill keep all informed with my new journal


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

why is it when i try to build muscle i seem to get a bloated stomach and get fatter?

my weights are slowly increasing in the gym but i have got fatter round the waist

its all very well to say do a lean bulk but i wasnt lean to begin with. ie i couldnt see my abs, prob about 15ish bf%

now two months im prob about 19/20%

i just cant seem to get bulking or cutting right


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> why is it when i try to build muscle i seem to get a bloated stomach and get fatter?
> 
> my weights are slowly increasing in the gym but i have got fatter round the waist
> 
> ...


Take up strength training/powerlifting and youll never have to hear or say the words "bulk" and "cut" ever again


----------



## WhatTheSupp (Dec 27, 2009)

jamiedilk said:


> i have been talking to the guy that owns the gym i go to now and he reckons i should bulk for a year building a good base but just making sure i keep the cardio up and eat well, and he said if i cut now id look like a twiglet lol. what does everyone reckon. im nearly 14 stone now and roughly 19 % body fat how much bigger can i get


agree with the owner depending on how tall you are. I'm around 6ft tall and cut from 15st to 14st recently and I wasn't happy with how small I looked - so I'm gonna try to hit 16st over winter and spring this year


----------



## stewy1973 (Oct 6, 2010)

not trying to sound stupid but what does clean eating mean. Im new to weight training, im trying to lose a little fat but gain muscle. I dont eat much saturated fats, all my fats are from evoo nuts and peanut butter. Been trainging for four weeks and still trying to get 7 days diet programs going


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

stewy1973 said:


> not trying to sound stupid but what does clean eating mean. Im new to weight training, im trying to lose a little fat but gain muscle. I dont eat much saturated fats, all my fats are from evoo nuts and peanut butter. Been trainging for four weeks and still trying to get 7 days diet programs going


Eating Clean means not eating any processed junk. Basically eating good wholesome foods the way nature intended, without all the chemical crap people put in it.

Example ..

Real ham off the bone = clean

Processed wafer thin ham = Dirty (they put a ton of chemical's in it to preserve it)

Dried Harricot beans = Clean

Baked Beans = Dirty (lots of crap in the sauce)

P.S Saturated Fat's arn't Bad, they are food for keeping hormonal balances.. granted you don't want to eat tons most of your fats should be Monounsaturated it's the Tran's Fat's you need to watch out for.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Leiela said:


> Eating Clean means not eating any processed junk. Basically eating good wholesome foods the way nature intended, without all the chemical crap people put in it.
> 
> Example ..
> 
> ...


Just dropped my spoon reading that... as I was tucking into my mix of brown rice, turkey steak and baked beans lol


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Just dropped my spoon reading that... as I was tucking into my mix of brown rice, turkey steak and baked beans lol


haha i've been known to eat beans too ... i fully admit my diet isn't as squeeky as it should be.


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah at just under 5ft8 110kg seems to be my max for normal BP.
> 
> As i go over it bp goes to very high normal as in 130/88 but if i drop just a couple of lb it drops to 118/68...


Good way to increase your heart capacity is to try training using a breathing Aid, Its like a mouth guard but it restricts your breathing which can be adjusted.. I have used them for years with my Thai-boxing. I can now kick the **** out of a bag for 25 mins straight without feeling drained or bothered and train harder with out getting out of breath.

Cyclist use them to train for tour de france also they are a fab invention. If you not already doing so, training on a punch bag at the end of your work out or on cardio days will increase your heart and lungs big time, it will also rip your muscles further and give you a tighter look and better definition hitting low and high twitch fibres  )


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

first thing I did when I started the gym in October 2008 was cut bodyfat with no cardio at all for 8 weeks super strict diet and never done a cut again LOL

need to grow more, do more cardio and eat big  6 month bulk starts today


----------

